# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Máy phát điện công nghiệp

## lenamdna

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CÔNG NGHIỆP
*
Công ty cổ phần máy và thiết bị công nghiệp Hoàng Hà là nhà nhập khẩu, Sản xuất Máy phát điện công nghiệp tại Việt Nam. Công suất từ 10 đến 3000kVA.

*CÁC THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN*

*PERKINS – ANH QUỐC* Có công suất từ 10kVA – 2500kVA

*FPT IVECO – ITALIA* có công suất từ 30kVA – 600kVA

*CUMMINS – MỸ* Có công suất từ 20kVA – 3000kVA

*DOOSAN – HÀN QUỐC* Có công suất từ 150kVA – 825kVA

*MTU – ĐỨC* Có công suất từ 300kVA – 3300kVA

*YANMAR – NHẬT BẢN* Có công suất từ 8kVA – 56kVA

*MITSUBISHI – NHẬT BẢN* Có công suất từ 5kVA – 2500kVA

*RICARDO – ANH QUỐC* Có công suất từ15kVA – 400kVA

*VOLVO PENTA – THỤY ĐIỂN* Có công suất từ 85kvVA– 700kVA

*HYUNDAI – HÀN QUỐC* Có công suất từ 2kW – 275kVA

*MAN – ĐỨC* Có công suất từ 500kVA – 1000kVA

*XENIC – CHÂU ÂU* Có công suất từ 250kVA – 2350kkVA

*BAUDOUIN – PHÁP* Có công suất từ 20kVA – 2750kVA

*DENYO – NHẬT BẢN* Có công suất từ 2,3kVA – 1000kVA

*ISUZU – NHẬT BẢN* Có công suất từ 20kVA – 80kVA

*ELEMAX – NHẬT BẢN* Có công suất từ 0,9kw – 12kw

*DAEWOO – HÀN QUỐC* Có công suất từ 10kVA – 3000kVA

*KUBOTA – NHẬT BẢN* Có công suất từ 5kVA – 50kVA

*KORMAN – HÀN QUỐC* Có công suất từ 10kVA – 3000kVA

*LISTER PETTER* - ANH QUỐC Có công suất từ 5kVA - 400kVA

Máy phát điện cũ Tất cả các thương hiệu trên

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN THEO CÔNG SUẤT*

*PHỤ TÙNG VẬT TƯ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN*
Phụ tùng vật tư Cummins
Lọc máy phát điện
Phụ tùng vật từ Perkins
Bộ điều khiển Deepsea
Phụ tùng vật tư Volvo Penta
Bộ điều khiển ComAp
Phụ tùng vật tư Doosan
Bộ điều khiển Datakom
Dầu nhớt máy phát điện
Bộ điều khiển Smartgen

*BẢO TRÌ BẢO DƯỠNG MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cung cấp dịch vụ bảo trì bảo dưỡng máy phát điện với giá ưu đãi trọn đời tổ máy.

*HỆ THỐNG ĐIỆN*
Tủ chuyển nguồn tự động ATS
Tủ phân phối
Tủ hòa đồng bộ
Tủ điều khiển
Tủ trung thế
Tủ liên lạc
Tủ hạ thế
Tủ tụ bù

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Tel: 024 668 00 666
Phone & Zalo: 090 468 0707 Mr. Nam
Email: hoanghapower@gmail.com
Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------


## lenamdna

Bán máy phát điện công nghiệp

Công ty Hoàng Hà - Nhà nhập khẩu và phân phối máy phát điện công nghiệp chính hãng. chất lượng tốt, Giá cạnh tranh tại Việt Nam

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện công nghiệp

Công ty Hoàng Hà chuyên tư vấn và cung cấp máy phát điện công nghiệp - Chất lượng tốt - Giá cạnh tranh. Cam kết tối ưu nhất với nhu cầu thực tế của dự án

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện công nghiệp

Công ty Hoàng Hà - Chuyên tư vấn giải pháp và cung cấp máy phát điện Công nghiệp các hãng chất lượng hàng đầu thế giới hiện nay. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để được tư vấn phương án tối ưu nhất cho dự án

----------

